# [SOLVED] Wacom tablet under Gentoo?

## spupy

Hi guys. I want to buy a Wacom Bamboo Fun tablet. However, the only thing that is giving me doubts is how well it is supported in Linux. I know there are drivers for wacom tablets, I read the gentoo-wiki page on setting up a wacom tablet. But I want to hear personal experiences, if anyone owns a bamboo tablet or just has experience with it under linux. How hard is it to set up? Is everything working normal?

Thanks for any responses!

----------

## Lomion

Hi!

Have you checked Gentoo wiki?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wacom_Tablet

Worked for me but I had an old Wacom, not bamboo...

----------

## spupy

 *Lomion wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Have you checked Gentoo wiki?
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wacom_Tablet
> ...

 

As I said, I've already read the howto carefully, I just want to hear it from someone who is using it himself!

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

I have a wacom bamboo A6 (the black one) and it works PERFECTLY  :Smile:   It work even better since the windows driver has problems in detecting the tablet, because XP detects it as a mouse  :Razz: 

I didn't use any graphic configuration tool but there is something like that (GTK based). 

Pressure sensitivity can e tested in gimp (just be sure to activate your tablet in gimp settings). 

I use fluxbox and all the buttons can be defined the keys.conf (the circle scroll as buttons 4 and 5, and the 4 function buttons as 9, 10, 11, 12)

It works great.................... too bad I still haven't managed to learn to draw  :Razz: 

----------

## spupy

 *Gabriel_Blake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I use fluxbox and all the buttons can be defined the keys.conf (the circle scroll as buttons 4 and 5, and the 4 function buttons as 9, 10, 11, 12)

 

I just ordered a white A6 bamboo!  :Smile:  And you bring good news! Can you paste your fluxbox keys for the tablet, I happen to use fluxbox as well.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

Well.. the scrolls work without any special configuration  :Smile:  I haven't set anything on the buttons yet, but they work. You can check that by using ie. "OnDesktop Mouse9 :RootMenu"

I only use the following in my keys.conf

```

OnDesktop Mouse1 :HideMenus

OnDesktop Mouse3 :RootMenu

```

And here are parts of my xorg.conf. This is based on a tutorial/guide somewhere. Maybe it should be done better, but it works  :Smile: 

```

(.........)

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver   "wacom"

   Identifier   "cursor"

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option   "Type"      "cursor"

   Option   "Vendor"   "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver   "wacom"

   Identifier   "stylus"

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option   "Type"      "stylus"

   Option   "Vendor"   "WACOM"

   Option   "USB"      "on"

   Option   "PressCurve"   "0,0,100,100"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver   "wacom"

   Identifier   "eraser"

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option   "Type"      "eraser"

   Option   "Vendor"   "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "tablet"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"

  Option        "Type"          "pad"

  Option        "USB"           "on"

EndSection

(.........)

Section "ServerLayout"

    (.........)

    InputDevice   "stylus"   "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice   "eraser"   "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice   "cursor"   "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice   "tablet"   "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

The best way to install the tablet driver is to add the following to your /etc/make.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="wacom"
```

And then just:

```
emerge -avuND world
```

The xorg-server will be updated and the driver will be installed  :Smile: 

I'm now running an x86 system but when I was still using x86_64 I'd had to unmask x11-drivers/linuxwacom.Last edited by Gabriel_Blake on Wed Jul 09, 2008 7:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spupy

Thank you. This information will be helpful. I will mark the thread as solved for now.

----------

## spupy

Yeah! The tablet came, i followed the guide, everything is working.  :Smile: 

It is amazing!

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

Using a tablet is an incredible experience  :Smile:  Glad I could help  :Smile:  I'd be happy to see some of your art if you don't mind  :Smile: 

----------

